# New Project Esso Tank Car in HO



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is my latest pet project. Nobody is currently making an Esso tank car in HO. I photoshopped this to see how it would look with an Athearn GATX tank car. Thoughts, suggestions? I know it's not a real prototype.....I just want 3 of these. Esso reminds me of my childhood.
-Art


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

thats a nice looking tank car, no matter the branding


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Esso (pre Exxon) had the Tiger mascot/logo, right? Maybe add a Tiger graphic somewhere on the tank?

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I read online that the name "Esso" is an Onamonapia for SO (Standard Oil). I never knew that.
-Art


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

It's just begging for a tiger tail! Remember those tails they would tie around the gas filler neck?

Also in 60's the Uniroyal Tiger Paw tires, 2 ply tread, 2 ply sidewalls and they put them on hi-perf cars....


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

TJ you are correct their motto was "put a tiger in your tank". Here is a picture of the Esso tiger:
-Art


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That tiger look like he has a few in his tank already. Ha! Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Alright ... gotta ask ...

I know the Frosted Flakes tiger was named Tony. Did the Esso tiger have a name? Was he a Tony, too???

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Esso Tank Car Project*

I picked 2 white tank cars up at a local train show. Now I gotta paint a red stripe and make some Esso decals for them. The detail on these cars is really nice.:thumbsup: I've been so busy with my coffee table I haven't worked on these yet. TJ, I don't think the tiger has a name but I could ask my brother in law. He is an Engineer for Exxon.
-Art


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

JackC said:


> It's just begging for a tiger tail! Remember those tails they would tie around the gas filler neck?:


Good Idea Jack C. now how to make one 1:87 scale hmmm maybe a orange and black pipe cleaner.
-Art


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> I read online that the name "Esso" is an Onamonapia for SO (Standard Oil). I never knew that.
> -Art


It stood for Eastern Seaboard Standard Oil, ESSO for short.

Carl


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking good, can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

*Test Run*

Here is my attempt at a custom painted Esso tank car. Only 1 side is done this was a test run. I taped of the area for the red paint stripe. It came out a bit too shiny so I used some thinned out white paint to give the stripe a white wash look. I think it will be perfect with a bit of weathering. The Esso logo was printed on plain paper on an inkjet printer. I carefully cut it out, sprayed the back with tacky spray adhesive then lightly frosted with matt clear to make it water resistant.
-Art


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Artieiii said:


> I read online that the name "Esso" is an Onamonapia for SO (Standard Oil). I never knew that.


ESSO (Exxon) - Standard Oil
SUNOCO - Sun Oil Company
Amoco - American Oil Company

There's a few.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking good so far! WANTS MOAR PICS!

-J.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Looking good so far! WANTS MOAR PICS!
> 
> -J.


Here you go Mr. Buchholz...On my shelf layout pulled behind my MTH UP Baby Turbine.
-Art


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Neat!! Do you have a thread in the 'My Layout' section that shows more of your shelf layout? I'd be interested to see some pics.



-J.


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Neat!! Do you have a thread in the 'My Layout' section that shows more of your shelf layout? I'd be interested to see some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> -J.


Here are some pix for you Mr. B. 








I made the bridges from scratch and added LED's so that you can see the train from below. 
































My O scale collection behind glass








My HO collection
















Is that enough Pix for you Mr. B? LOL
-Art


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome.....completely awesome! Thanks for the pics! Love it!

-J.


----------

